# 125 g filtration help



## Nparker0400 (Sep 29, 2012)

I have a recently new set up 125g standard 6ft. tank stocked with appox 20 Juvie peacock/hap mix. I currently have an fx5 on the tank and seems to be working wonderful, but as these little guys grow; so does the mess. I am looking for any advice of what type of filter to add with it? I am leaning towards staying with fluval, but not locked in. Again any advice or options to help me make a decision would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Okay I'll play devils advocate. FX5 is supposed to filter a 400 gal. tank. You mean it can't take care of a 125 and you want to stay with Fluval? opcorn:


----------



## mudbug79 (Sep 18, 2012)

I run two Fluval 406's on my 125 gal. I have about 5 3-5 inch Mbuna and about 6 smaller ones and i don't have any issues.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

If you've read some of the other threads on this site you've seen that-when full of media-the fx5 only gets about 550GPH. When you're fish grow larger that's probably not going to be enough. I'd add another canister to your tank once your fish grow a bit.


----------



## trashburner (Feb 28, 2012)

I have 75 gallon with fx5 and AC110, I use the fx5 with biomax and pads, use the Ac110 with two sponges and nothing else just use for mechical filtration, I am very happy with both.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

clhinds78 said:


> If you've read some of the other threads on this site you've seen that-when full of media-the fx5 only gets about 550GPH. When you're fish grow larger that's probably not going to be enough. I'd add another canister to your tank once your fish grow a bit.


Actually I have read a number of threads on the FX5 and nowhere does Fluval state that it gets 550gph with media because they haven't tested it with media in the canister. Even at that they say it can handle 400 gal. So why is it not sufficient for a 125?


----------



## Pablo B. (Aug 3, 2012)

Whenever you have a filter that's rated....it seems like it's always rated empty and when you have one with a full load, especially with detrius inside clogging it up a tad, I would always ASSUME that the flow rate would be way lower than what is advertised. IMO.......you would have to be a fool to think it would put out anywhere near the full rated GPH. I would personally use a few filters just purely for the "back-up" aspect to it all AND it never hurts to turn the tank volume over more times per hour either. Add an Aquaclear 110 or another smaller canister to your existing system if your worried about it. Cannot do any bit of harm.......only good.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Fluval will not publish the real world performance numbers otherwise ppl would not buy their products or any filter for that matter. They 550GPH is just what hobbyist have experienced. They are still good filters tho.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Just get another FX5 if you are happy with the one you have. It also works well to have two of the same filters in case you are trying to diagnose a problem and for redundancy. Hook one to a spray bar and use a nozzle on the other.


----------



## Nparker0400 (Sep 29, 2012)

The reason I want another filter is because with African cichlids or cichlids of any kind it is recommended to have 10x gph of your size of the tank. The fx5 is rated for 900gph but with media and such it is way lower. So I would like to add another canister. I was asking to see if anyone had an fx5 setup with another canister that worked or any advice 405 305? What worked for them essentially. I think running two fx5s in my tank would create a wurlpool those filters are powerful, might be overkill. Thank you guys for the tips but does anyone have any experience running two canisters on a 125 and if so what do you use?


----------



## trashburner (Feb 28, 2012)

If you want another canister I would maybe do as razor suggested run two fx5's, one with spraybar and one with the standard nozzle that comes with it. I believe that would be an awesome tank with lots of filtration and circulation. I don't believe it's to much for a 125.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

:thumb:


trashburner said:


> If you want another canister I would maybe do as razor suggested run two fx5's, one with spraybar and one with the standard nozzle that comes with it. I believe that would be an awesome tank with lots of filtration and circulation. I don't believe it's to much for a 125.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Nparker0400 said:


> The reason I want another filter is because with African cichlids or cichlids of any kind it is recommended to have 10x gph of your size of the tank. The fx5 is rated for 900gph but with media and such it is way lower. So I would like to add another canister. I was asking to see if anyone had an fx5 setup with another canister that worked or any advice 405 305? What worked for them essentially. I think running two fx5s in my tank would create a wurlpool those filters are powerful, might be overkill. Thank you guys for the tips but does anyone have any experience running two canisters on a 125 and if so what do you use?


It will not be too strong. I have a FX5(550gph with media) and a Aquatop cf500uv(250gph with media) on a 75g and the current is not close to being too strong.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

trashburner said:


> If you want another canister I would maybe do as razor suggested run two fx5's, one with spraybar and one with the standard nozzle that comes with it. I believe that would be an awesome tank with lots of filtration and circulation. I don't believe it's to much for a 125.


Yep....not even close to too much current. I would hook one to a DIY spray bar and make your own nozzle out of a elbow to make for better current.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> Nparker0400 said:
> 
> 
> > The reason I want another filter is because with African cichlids or cichlids of any kind it is recommended to have 10x gph of your size of the tank. The fx5 is rated for 900gph but with media and such it is way lower. So I would like to add another canister. I was asking to see if anyone had an fx5 setup with another canister that worked or any advice 405 305? What worked for them essentially. I think running two fx5s in my tank would create a wurlpool those filters are powerful, might be overkill. Thank you guys for the tips but does anyone have any experience running two canisters on a 125 and if so what do you use?
> ...


Who came up with the 550gph on the FX5?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

On page 4 of the FX5 User Manual it states:
Pump Output: 925 g/h
Filter Circulation*: 563 g/h

*Note: Flow rates were measured with intake and output hoses of the same length and without media.

Fluval doesn't state if the foam inserts are included in this calculation so that would be anyone's guess.

I would definitely state that adding the media basket capacity of 5.9 liters of media to the baskets would lower the filter flow rates and that as the media becomes clogged with particles, the flow rate will decrease even more.

To the OP, I have a 125G tank, 72"long, and I am using one Fluval FX5 and one Eheim 2260. I am very pleased with the filtration capabilities of this setup and have had no problems maintaining proper water quality. This is a Tanganyika tank with smaller adult fish than your peacock and hap tank.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

^^^^Is that the one where you put the 2262 pump on the 2260?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

No, the one on the 125G is a 2260 with the 1260 pump. The 220G tank has the 2260 with a 1262 pump, so it is now a 2262 filter technically.


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

What about one of you guys/girls with an FX5 actually test the output next time you clean them, say time how long it takes to fill a 5 gal bucket at 5ft high full of media, would solve the argument once and for all


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

fusion said:


> What about one of you guys/girls with an FX5 actually test the output next time you clean them, say time how long it takes to fill a 5 gal bucket at 5ft high full of media, would solve the argument once and for all


Great idea. Even with 4' head. :dancing:


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

That is an interesting idea and always great fun to try out. I think the more info that is supplied with a test of that nature, the more 'helpful' it can be.

The type, placement and amount of media in each tray, intake/output hose length, clean filter vs. dirty filter, and any other variables that may come in to play would be a vital part of the test.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

I would be satisfied with the test being....filter sponges and recommended media in place. Clean or new but not dirty. Noted head height. I think that would give ppl a clearer picture. opcorn:


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

There is a pretty exhaustive review linked below, in part stating "... The Fluval showed a flowrate of 1991 litres per hour when full of media and connected ", which is 526 GPH.

I'm happy with my FX5 on my 125. It moves and filters a lot of water. For redundency purposes alone I will probably add an HOB at some point. This will provide some emergency backup as well as some mechanical filtration, which will help the Biomax in the FX5 stay clean.

For a while (while waiting to setup my 180) I had two FX5's on this tank, with a dual spray bar. There was A LOT of water movement LOL. I don't think it was too much, but I also don't think it was necessary.

As for turning over 10x of the water volume - I speculate that recommendation is based, at least partly, on the fact almost all filters way over rate their flow. That's just IMO.

Here's the review:

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/f...8458-REVIEW-Fluval-FX5-vs-Eheim-Pro3-compared


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I now remember reading this review when I was thinking of an FX5 for my future.


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

:roll: opcorn:


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Dawg2012 said:


> Here's the review:
> 
> http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/f...8458-REVIEW-Fluval-FX5-vs-Eheim-Pro3-compared


Nice..thanks Dawg2012...I really like reading good reviews and this has good things to say about both products :thumb:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

The manual for the FX5 states-

Filter Circulation*: 563 g/h or 2130 l/h
Pump output: 925 g/h or 3500 l/h

*Note: flow rates were measured with intake and output hoses of the same length and without media.

550 is a guess, but probably not right. If you can get 500 you're doing very good, I think. 900 gph is just what the pump is rated for, and doesn't relate to it's performance necessarily when used in the FX5 for aquarium use. I think it's on the box for a selling point. Such a big number for gph can really catch a customer's eye.

I have 2 FX5s on a 125 gallon tank. Flow will not be an issue. I have each outfitted with their own spray bar(help from members on the build) and it does a fantastic job of keeping everything off the sand and suspended. I have not needed to vacuum up anything during water changes. I use a submersible pump which makes it a quick and easy chore.

As stated above, 10x an hour is a good number to shoot for. Extra filtration is a good thing. I'm sure the FX5 can filter a 400 gallon just fine, but with a whole bunch of messy fish like Malawia cichlids, you're going to have issues with clarity, nitrates and be doing way too many more and frequent water changes.

If I had the room between my tank and the wall, I'd add a HOB like the AC110. Why? More filtration!


----------

